# Petfinder



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Am I the only one that goes to Petfinder and gets discouraged when you find a few fluffs you would be interested in only to see they are 600+ miles away from you? Or in another state? That just isn't do-able for us with hubbies work schedule. I put my zip code in and I guess in once since thankfully there aren't a big list of these little fluffs close to me. For their sake that is good. Oh how I could cry over a bunch tonight that are just to far away for me to even get my hopes up about. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I do go to petfinder but mostly to check to see if any Malts in relatively close shelters as opposed to already in rescue. I don't feel we can adopt another but would take one from a shelter and hold till I could get it into rescue. Thankfully we don't seem to have the numbers that are in the west coast area. 

What does get me though is just the large numbers of Malts across the country that are on petfinder period!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tammy, we feel lost also about all the Maltese in need of homes. We foster when we can and maybe that is what you could do. Is there a rescue in your area? Animal Control will call you if a Malt comes in.
I will help you if you are interested.....pm me.

Marsha


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, a lot of public shelters do not post their dogs on Petfinder. My city shelter does not. They use http://www.petharbor.com I look at that from time to time, even though I am supposedly at my limit. I can look at shelters from a wide area, not just my/your own city.

You could also look at craigslist.com where (in my area) people are posting a lot of dogs that need new homes (although not many Maltese).

Maybe the lack of Maltese in your area means there are not so many backyard breeders or puppymills in your area.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Beware of those postings on craigslist - I've read there's scams going on there over "rehoming" pets of all types. :angry:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, you have to be cautious, whether you are trying to rehome a pet or whether you are looking for one. It's very easy to post an advertisement there, and very easy for others to delete it. And besides possible scams, sometimes people change their minds. 

I wrote a post there to rehome a dog I had rescued and "fixed up." People can "flag," that is, delete, what they consider an inappropriate post. I had mine repeatedly deleted after I told someone the adoption fee would be $150--which was just a fraction of what I had spent "fixing up" the dog after getting her out of a public shelter. So ... I kept the dog. :biggrin: 

Anyway, yes, be careful, but still, there are some legitimate ads.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I too get frustrated - but it also makes me proud that maybe people in my state are doing everything they can to keep their animals or are giving them to shelters that don't use petfinder. Two shelters in my immediate area do not and I check their sites every day or two to see what they have. One had a malt a week ago and she only lasted 24 hours before being adopted - that made me so happy! We were going to go get her but just had to figure out what we would do with her when we flew to DC in two weeks. I was so elated when she was adopted so quickly.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes, I look on petfinder for malts and usually they are many miles away from me. 

But, I have just been approved to foster for CRA and will be getting my first in a week or so I am so excited.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh oh oh! This one needs someone now, well, when the vet okays her. I'm not in CA but wish I were for her.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12927759


----------

